# Sisters of Battle - How would this be handled?



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

There is an Orphanage or a School ran by the Sisters of Battle, where future Sisters are housed/trained. Lat one night, a lone Sister takes a walk through the sleeping quarters to make sure that all the girls are in their beds. Suddenly, she hears one of the girls talking in her sleep, not unusual at all... but as she listens, she realizes the child is rambling some sort heretical Chaos-like chant.

Now, how would the Sister's react to this and how would they deal with it?


----------



## Cyrion (Apr 17, 2010)

A bolter round to the skull I'd imagine.


----------



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Cyrion said:


> A bolter round to the skull I'd imagine.


Wouldn't they talk to her find out why she was saying that? I know the Sisters are crazy when it comes to Heretics, but where talking about some young girl between maybe 10 - 14 years old I'd say. Also, since she has been in an orphanage most of her life, its not as if she had been part of some Chaos Cult, or even know what Chaos is for that matter. You think they'd try to figure all that stuff out rather then just killing her?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No if the Sister recognised it as being some sort Chaos chant then she would either
A) Kill the girl on the spot
OR
B) Drag the girl off to be tortured and psychically probed until her mind cracks and she's left as a dribbling shell that's then cremated and blasted into the heart of a star.

There's no such thing as mercy in the Adepta Sororitas no matter your age.


----------



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> No if the Sister recognised it as being some sort Chaos chant then she would either
> A) Kill the girl on the spot
> OR
> B) Drag the girl off to be tortured and psychically probed until her mind cracks and she's left as a dribbling shell that's then cremated and blasted into the heart of a star.
> ...


Won't they be curious as to HOW or WHY she was saying heretical stuff?

For example, what if someone was sent to kill you, but you manage to subdue him, would you just kill him or first try to find out who sent him, then maybe kill him? Its the same thing here. There would have to be a reason behind it all. Its not like its a captured cultist they are dealing with, but a young girl who does not even know anything about Chaos. They'd want to get to the root of the problem wouldn't they? 

This brings up another question - The Taint of Chaos - would they be worried that the other girls may have heard her rambling as well? Or even other sisters?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

If they were lucky she would get a bolter to the head, but depending on the leader of the monastery they could very likely chain the doors to the orphanage and put the flamers to it to remove the taint and cover it up. They can always start another orphanage, but if word gets out that their future recruits were tainted by chaos, well..they will have a lot more issues.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Other people say it best. No mercy in the Sororitas. Like one crazy person said once in a sci fi movie, "Bullet in the brain pan, squish."


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

ChaosGirl said:


> There is an Orphanage or a School ran by the Sisters of Battle, where future Sisters are housed/trained. Lat one night, a lone Sister takes a walk through the sleeping quarters to make sure that all the girls are in their beds. Suddenly, she hears one of the girls talking in her sleep, not unusual at all... but as she listens, she realizes the child is rambling some sort heretical Chaos-like chant.
> 
> Now, how would the Sister's react to this and how would they deal with it?


Sadly, little chances can be taken. The little girl must be executed. 

The damage chaos sleeper (no pun intended) agents can do is devastating. We already see what happens whan an inquisitor is corrupted. But what about the Sisters?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much have to agree with everyone else that she'd be killed. A Heretic is a Heretic to the Sisters, no matter the age or the circumstances.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

In all probability the child would be draged from the building and shot without much thought. If she did survive the night option B provided by Baron would most likely take place. Tragic but necessary.

Yes there is a chance.... In fact it is almost certain that atleast every child in that wing would be interrogated and some of the sisters might be questioned.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

It depends on the fanaticism of the Sisters, I think. The more...energetic ones would simply kill the child without any further investigation. 

The calmer ones would interrogate the child, determine where she is getting the information. This could range from the immaterium whispering to her (as she is unknowingly a psyker), unwittingly recruited into some sort of Chaos cult, or something she heard someone else saying.

If she's a psyker, depending on her age and power, she'd either be killed or sent to the blackships.

If she is part of a Chaos cult (whether purposefully or unknowingly) she'd be killed. Either for redemptive or penal purposes.

If she was just repeating what the man down the street tends to mumble, I could see it going either way. She'd either be killed (just in case) or have one hell of a chip on her shoulder. She'd have to be 10 times more pious than any other sister to prove her purity.

But since she's chanting it in her sleep, I'd err on the side of it not just being casual osmosis. Kill the heretic.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

hailene said:


> It depends on the fanaticism of the Sisters, I think. The more...energetic ones would simply kill the child without any further investigation.
> 
> The calmer ones would interrogate the child, determine where she is getting the information. This could range from the immaterium whispering to her (as she is unknowingly a psyker), unwittingly recruited into some sort of Chaos cult, or something she heard someone else saying.
> 
> ...



OR... they could just wash her mouth out with soap. :victory:


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

ChaosGirl said:


> Won't they be curious as to HOW or WHY she was saying heretical stuff?
> 
> For example, what if someone was sent to kill you, but you manage to subdue him, would you just kill him or first try to find out who sent him, then maybe kill him? Its the same thing here. There would have to be a reason behind it all. Its not like its a captured cultist they are dealing with, but a young girl who does not even know anything about Chaos. They'd want to get to the root of the problem wouldn't they?


You're expecting the Imperium to behave in a rational matter, a disposition that rarely befits anyone within the empire. The Imperium swears by such virtues as ignorance, paranoia, and intolerance. The optimistic will likely say it's because such traits are necessary to survive in the hostile galaxy, while the pessimistic will argue their once logical bureuacracy has become so obfuscating and disjointed over time that they rarely have a good reason to do any of the insane things they do anymore. Either are valid arguments, in my opinion.

It all comes down to the beliefs of the Imperium. There is no salvation from chaos corruption, at least not in life. All agents of chaos are threats to the Imperium. All threats must be dealt with quickly and harshly. A bullet through the head would solve the problem and serve as a reminder to the other girls as to what happens when you converse with the forces of chaos.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

ChaosGirl said:


> There is an Orphanage or a School ran by the Sisters of Battle, where future Sisters are housed/trained. Lat one night, a lone Sister takes a walk through the sleeping quarters to make sure that all the girls are in their beds. Suddenly, she hears one of the girls talking in her sleep, not unusual at all... but as she listens, she realizes the child is rambling some sort heretical Chaos-like chant.
> 
> Now, how would the Sister's react to this and how would they deal with it?


Sisters don't run Orphanages so this would never happen. Sisters are recruited from the same place as commissar and storm troopers.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Sisters don't run Orphanages so this would never happen. Sisters are recruited from the same place as commissar and storm troopers.


Whether or not this would happen is irrelevant; that’s not what she asked. She wanted to know what they would do if this situation ever did take place. Hell most of the shit we talk about here or a bit of the stuff we discuss would never happen...... well acutely none of the shit we talk about would ever happen but anyway the lesbian sisters and SM sister lovin threads come to mind. lol


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm just saying that sisters are recruited from the same place as storm troopers and commissars. Their is a chance that the person asking doesn't know this other people viewing the thread might not know this either.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, the Schola Progenium.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Sisters don't run Orphanages so this would never happen. Sisters are recruited from the same place as commissar and storm troopers.


I forgot where I saw it, but I read something about an all girl Orphanage Sponsored by the Sisters of Battle. It may have been a fan written story, but still, there are many Chapters out there. Who is to say some don't have different recruiting practices?


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Tebok said:


> I forgot where I saw it, but I read something about an all girl Orphanage Sponsored by the Sisters of Battle. It may have been a fan written story, but still, there are many Chapters out there. Who is to say some don't have different recruiting practices?


From what I remember of the Dark Heresy sourcebook dealing with the Adepta, it tends to be Sisters Hospitaller who run the orphanages, tending to people left orphanned in one of the (many) wars of the 41st Millenium.

This is not to say they are "good" people in any moral sense - the children (male and female) from those orphanages would eventually be sent into the schola progenium, if they are lucky. The unlucky ones are servitor fodder.

The hypothetical child's "luck" would also dictate her fate, in terms of who the orphanage turns to: 

If she is very lucky, her guardians might send for an Inquisitor; if she is very very very lucky, that Inquisitor will turn out to be a radical, and will keep her alive (but under total subjugation) as some kind of penitent seer.

If her guardians wish to deal with the matter within the ecclesiarchy (without =I= involvement) then they will most likely send for a confessor. She will be tortured until she (a) dies, or (b) repents; if she repents she will most likely be bound into a penitent engine or similar device for whatever remains of her life.

If they wish to deal with the matter within the sororitas, then they will send for a member of the order militant. The child, and everyone who may have heard her ramblings, will be purified by fire (and then dismembered, just to be sure). From the point of view of the child involved, this may in fact be the best option.

If the orphanage choose to deal with it "in house" then she will be subjected to every torture and purification ritual the demented chirurgeons of the orders hospitaller can devise, then used for medical experiments, before finally being given a new "life" as a servo-skull.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

rodmillard said:


> From what I remember of the Dark Heresy sourcebook dealing with the Adepta, it tends to be Sisters Hospitaller who run the orphanages, tending to people left orphanned in one of the (many) wars of the 41st Millenium.


Can't remember where I saw this but I seem to remember something that retired Sisters and also work in the orphanages and schola progenium.



> This is not to say they are "good" people in any moral sense - the children (male and female) from those orphanages would eventually be sent into the schola progenium, if they are lucky. The unlucky ones are servitor fodder.


Then they must all be lucky.
All orphans are fed into the progenium. Remember, only the best become Storm Troopers, Commissars and Sisters. The rest are Priests and non-servitorial servants of the Ecclesiarchy.

@Everyone
And what is with all the Torture and Snuff choices, it's reading like some screwed up pulp-film.:shok:

She is heard muttering Heretical things would see her in the office of the Sister or Ecclesiarch-ordained chaplain equivalent to have her purity 'assessed'.

Whilst this may include torture, it'd be more psychological to determine her faith and if she truly was lost or if she could be saved.

Lost? Then yes, cue snuff.
Most likely she'll be fed into reeducation and shuffled into some little temple on some lonely agricultural world as a servant, submitting herself to the occasional 'purity' check by the commanding Sister there.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tebok said:


> I forgot where I saw it, but I read something about an all girl Orphanage Sponsored by the Sisters of Battle. It may have been a fan written story, but still, there are many Chapters out there. Who is to say some don't have different recruiting practices?


Being pedantic there aren't any *Chapters* of Sisters of Battle but there are numerous Orders, all of which recruit in a similar fashion.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I think the all the girls would be woken up and the one speaking heresy would be burned(possibly tortured) infront of the others.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

rodmillard said:


> she will most likely be bound into a penitent engine or similar device for whatever remains of her life.


I didn't know they came child sized? :biggrin:


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

Kettu said:


> And what is with all the Torture and Snuff choices, it's reading like some screwed up pulp-film.:shok:


Think of all the victims of the Dark Eldar, the countless millions of people captured and enslaved by the forces of Chaos, All those heretics and mutants that need to be interrogated and executed, not to mention the countless souls of the dead in eternal torment. Its all part of the Dark Future in the 40K Universe.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Getting tortured to death is pretty much the standard way to die in the 40K universe, by your side, by the enemies, by an act of a Chaos god etc. 

Aramoro


----------



## hotter dog (May 10, 2010)

I also think that a Chaos-like chant, would be met with a swift end.
But I'm wondering if that chant was more vague or neutral sounding, what are the possibilities that they would consider devine origin or would she just be deemed a psyker and shipped of to the Adeptus Astra Telepathica?


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

If she was found to be a psyker I'm sure the black ships would be called in.

Otherwise, like many have said, she'd be purified in the holy fire.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

According to one of the Dark Heresy books (Radical Handbook) any sisters having unusual powers are often seen as mutants or witches, thus they are tortured for a long time and then killed. Although on certain occasions these sisters attract the attention of an Inquisitor who will recruit them to join their retinue.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## ChaosGirl (Apr 29, 2008)

So the Sisters of Battle don't f*** around when it comes to stuff like this? The girl would basically be treated the same way they would treat a captured a Chaos Cultist? Even though the Cultist went out of his way to try to cripple the Imperium while the girl unknowingly whispered some phrases in her sleep? It does not matter, its all heresy?

Also, where did that picture come from? That girl looks totally kickass!!!!! :shok:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

In the yes of the Imperium there is no degrees of guilt when it comes to association with Chaos- innocents have been burnt at the stake because there was a vague idea that there might be a degree of chaos corruption somewhere in the area, so to take no chances every man, woman, and child was rounded up and executed.


----------

